# Mounting SD through Phone...



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

This happens everytime i mount the usb to the computer through the phone.. Everything is tripled, but in Root Explorer it's not.. any ideas?


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

What does it look like when you look through "My Files" app? Are you stock or using a ROM?


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm using Invisblek's latest CM10 rom, and using root explorer it looks fine.

Update, seemed to be the SD Card. I'm using a sandisk now on the same PC and moved all my files to it and it doesn't triple everything.


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

nice, glad i helped with nothing lol


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

fuck well it happened again


----------

